# Best company for a tune?!?!



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

So...... I've heard a lot about everyone tuning their Cruze. My question in who's best? I've heard of Trifecta, Vermont tuning and IPF flash tuners. What's everyone's opinion on who puts out the best tune? I'm seeing Trifecta tunes with different options to switch to, performance or Eco from what I understand. But does anyone know about Vtuners or IPF? Are there different modes you can be in like the Trifecta set-up? Let me know what you think


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im very happy with my Trifecta tune purchased from BadNewsRacing. Great customer service and fast shipping.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I'm very happy with my Trifecta tune purchased from BadNewsRacing. Great customer service and fast shipping.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow that's a loaded question.... I doubt anyone has even tried each so opinions will not really tell you anything.

I like the idea of a small handheld for in the field flashing, so I would probably go with the Vtuner. Sure I could lug around my laptop but why when there is a much more elegant solution? Both claim similar power gains but the seemingly more popular Trifecta seems support is a bit slow.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I was wondering how this was going to play out . Competition can be healthy when applied with a mutual respect .


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Contact each tuner and ask those same questions.

Not the who's best, but what they offer in their tunes.


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

I understand it's a loaded question. Trifecta seems like the choice for most of us here. Vtuners is a hefty second place but I'm unsure of IPF flash tuners. I have an opportunity to be a local distributor and will be calling me Monday to talk. Just unsure of their reputation and quality in the tune business. I figure asking questions here without being too direct is best. I've been considering a Trifecta but am willing to try different if an opportunity arises! Being a local contact for a company has it's perks when your budgets in question!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

IPF has been around for awhile and seem to have recently started visiting the forums. I have not heard anything good or bad about them but would probably avoid & stick with one of the more common tuning company's. 

Not only would you be a beta test at best, anything that cost less usually only means one thing.... its not as good. I would also question the power graphs they posted as their gains seem higher than others and the stock base level seems unrealistic of what we all know of the 1.4T power curves.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Patman said:


> I'm very happy with my Trifecta tune purchased from BadNewsRacing. Great customer service and fast shipping.


BNR is a very good vendor to deal with and the way Trifecta has changed, it makes it easy to install the tune or if you feel or need to remove the tune. With gas prices the way they are the tune I have allows me to run 89 octane and still get decent power and MPG out of the car. If I feel I really want some power and pick up I switch to premium and hold onto your seats. I have considered removing the tune and trying other mods since it is easy to do but have not done so since I enjoy the way the car runs now. FYI I have not tried any of the other tunes. But I have had Trifecta on my 2011 and 2012 with no complaints.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Either Vtuner or Trifecta. Both have dedicated adherents on here and other places. They also both make excellent tunes that have proven to be reliable ways to add power.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

What you should be asking is what mail order tune is better. The IPF base tune was done on 93 or 100 from what I was told and uncorrected. Also remember you won't make as much on a mail order tune Vs a non mail order tuneMy cruze is street tuned by BLack bear performance once I'm done with my last install on the cruze it will be on the dyno at Whitfieldmfg


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Both Trifecta and Vermont Tuners (VT) are currently the best proven and most effective mail order tunes. The results are solid, the flexibility and options are good, customer support has been by and large great, they're easy to use, and both have proven to be reliable (Even for a few members really pushing the limits of the stock turbo). They're both really good, they just skin the cat a little differently.

I'm running Trifecta and am satisfied with the power, reliability, options, fuel economy, and support. My only qualm is the sometimes long response times but I'm not really put off by it, It's just the fact that Vince has an enormous number of cars he supports and a large amount of 1.4T's he's tuning. The flip side is he's had ALOT, LOT, LOT of experience with this ECM and engine which is always a big plus, especially given the complexity of this ECMs operating logic.

I imagine I'd be equally pleased with VTuner's tune. From what I've read and seen Brian also does a very good job tuning this engine and has phenomenal response times. 


Both have similar horsepower and torque outputs. VT appears to yield slightly better peak horsepower and has a mellower midrange but stronger topend, Trifecta has slightly better peak torque and a super strong midrange but is slightly weaker in the topend.

Both can tune for all the bolt-on mods, different octane fuels, E-85, and even more. Trifecta does offer "Select-a-tune" which is pretty cool since you can make on the fly changes from a mild Eco mode to a hot Performance mode; I find this very useful in winter and slick roads to help keep traction and also regular driving since the power delivery is mellower in Eco mode. Trifecta as has the "Transparency tune" option which keeps the ECM from storing the aftermarket tune in the flash history; this makes the tune undetectable at the dealership and makes warranty work less nerve racking (still flash back to stock thou).

VT does have the handheld which is handy and the flashing process is faster. For those without access to a laptop this is a really nice option.



IPF is still an unknown around here. Since no ones ran it around here it'll be a gamble.


----------

